# Heartbreaker



## Burvol (Nov 19, 2010)

Two days ago I stopped off at my favorite after-work fishing hole. I parked on the side of a small two lane highway, approximately 5 feet off of the white line. I have been doing this for years. Love it down there. 

After fishing for a couple of hours I dedcided to head on out, up the trail with two nice fish and call it a day. When I got back to my truck to stick my fish in the cooler, I noticed only one bar poking out of my box. ####. I then looked up to see my Master lock had been cut off. Sure enough... I opened my box and my Jacob J. built 395 with a brand new Cannon Super Bar in 110 drivers is gone. 

I can't figure out why my 660, tree jack, rigging sack full of gear, radios, ect. were untouched. The 395 gets parked on the passenger side of the box, wedged between the 660, handle of my jack, and wooden milk crate bolted into the side. To top it off, my gun rack that holds two axes is behind the saws, with the lower axe handle tucking in the pistol grip of the 395, with a bungy cord holding them tight. What gives? I figure a tweeker would have taken all of it. The only thing I can think of is that A: someone wanted that specific saw and knew I had it. or B: someone took that saw being it was on the side of the box away from the road. Either way, stuff had to be moved and the lid has to be all the way up to get either saw out. I kinda think they saw the 395 with black long bar, killer big wood dawgs and wanted it. 

I am heartbroken. My family does not need this right now. I had the ultimate 2 saw gig for what I do. Jacob J. built that saw for me, and that's what really hurts. He is a busy guy that has an important job. He took the time to build me a killer saw and make it just right. That means something to me. 


I filed a report with the State Patrol.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh man that sux. But, did ya get em? I can keep a secret. Promise.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 19, 2010)

No, I had no contact.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Burv, I hope you can get yer saw back although it is a long stretch. I had a truck and all my tools stolen In Stockton. Yeah go figure stocktons a shat whole n a half. Hope things get better man,
jd


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2010)

Burvol said:


> No, I had no contact.



Best not to use a billie club try pepper spray you can get in a lot of legal problems that way .


----------



## Greystoke (Nov 19, 2010)

Dang pard! Sorry to hear that. I abhor thievery...wish I could help ya catch them. I had a very nice motorcycle stolen from me once when I was working for Columbia so I know how you feel...good luck with catching them.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Ya I know. Broken hands are what thieves get. Make you think about everything you touch, and weather you should be holding it or not.



It aint the 70s believe me the cops wont look the other way anymore. Just use pepper spay not the club or you will be arrested and they will be let go.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn, that sucks. Ain't nothing worse than a damn thief.


----------



## PineFever (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry for the lost saw, hope you get it back, ya never know.
At least they didn't take it all.
Nothing worse than Thieves and liers.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 19, 2010)

*Burvol*

That really SUCKS!!!!!! Why can't some people leave others stuff alone,just leave it.It doesn't belong to you! You didn't pay for it,it wasn't given to you,you didn't get it in a trade. LEAVE IT ALONE!! I'll fess up, I stole once and I paid big time,I lost count how many times that leather belt hit my bare ass.Never stole again.Hope some good luck rolls your way Burvol !!
Lawrence


----------



## Burvol (Nov 19, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> It aint the 70s believe me the cops wont look the other way anymore. Just use pepper spay not the club or you will be arrested and they will be let go.



I'll take your advice. No spray or club. Just my camera. And my boots.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I'll take your advice. No spray or club. Just my camera. And my boots.



Keep the spray in case there are a few of them use it in self defense only.I hope you catch them. You almost would want to put a lojack in something then find the crooks.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 19, 2010)

Crap!
You need a back-up saw?


----------



## dieselsmoke (Nov 20, 2010)

*G D thieves*

Have you got back-up? can you still work?


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words my friend... thieves are only one notch above child molesters in my book. I hate them.

Sorry for the loss ol' bud.

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey, DS, let's threaten to send him big yellow saws.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 20, 2010)

Whatever you do, and I hope you get to do something, don't broadcast it. Just do what needs to be done and go on. Thieves who take a working man's tools need to pay.

I'm not using my 660 right now and probably won't be for a little while. If you need it I'll send it up.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Nov 20, 2010)

Randy,
No way, I'll keep keep the yellow ones in my shop! I thought I'd offer a skinney lil white/orange model, they're neglected.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 20, 2010)

Man I hope you bust em. Break their hands all to pieces, thieves don't go to the police and they usually don't get proper punishment when they get caught by the police. . . .:chainsawguy:


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 20, 2010)

Burvy... sounds like the cats might have know what they were lookin' for in the back of your truck. Since only one saw was taken and the lock was cut. They could have been casin' your rig for some time. Just waitin' for the right time.

I'm actually mad just typin' this out! 

Gary


----------



## Burvol (Nov 20, 2010)

I hear ya guys. I am not gonna spend the rest of my days looking for these guys, but I am interested in just looking someone in the eyes. 

I am off for a few weeks, and I have the old flat top 066, just have a few things to do to her and I'm game. Gave away two 385's to some buddies that are using them. I don't like to hoard a bunch of saws that can be used by another guy when they rot on my floor. I have a few others that I have that are not for work, but try to limit my line up to 2-3 really good saws.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 20, 2010)

One of the advantages of uniform size timber, you don't need 3 sizes of chainsaws. I used to have five or six, 1 heavy geardrive, 2 or 3 100cc+ direct drives, a couple medium 80cc class and 10-10/XL12s. I remember hauling 3-4 different saws and getting most of them dirty by the end of the day. I liked the Sierras, two saws took care of 90% of what there was to cut.

Hey Burv, I know a guy, who knows a guy. "shovel ready"


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 20, 2010)

That really sucks buddy. If you want the 390 tell me and i'll have my dad send it back to you. I'm still working right now so no time to cut anything. I hope they find the saw and who did it.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 20, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Hey Burv, I know a guy, who knows a guy. "shovel ready"



Yep... everybody has friends... but a *TRUE* friend is one that will help you hide the bodies. 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Nov 20, 2010)

I hope you have the serial number, just in case. What a pain! Hope your luck turns and you get it back.


----------



## dancan (Nov 20, 2010)

A friend of mine had his 3120 stolen from his garage this summer , waited a day then went to the most popular pawn shop in town and bought it back (needed the saw the next day for a job), then he called the cops and got grief from them because he didn't let them handle it .
Hope things turn out OK .
I read somewhere that Raid wasp and hornet killer is an off the shelf alternative to pepper spay but I think that would be vengeful and not recommended.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 20, 2010)

??? What is all this talk about pepper spray?? What is someone suppose to do with that, in this situation??

If you find out who did it, premeditate something smart and take care of them, as a public service and as a personal stress releaf.

I'm with Gasoline on thieves that steal from a working man, they are not the lowest thing, but certainly low enough to be classed as vermin and should be dealt with as such.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## Walt41 (Nov 20, 2010)

Besides the usual places(pawn shops etc) find the local "buy here pay here" car lot, I had some money invested in one a while back and the operator got approached with so much stolen stuff, he had the local detective's cell# on speed dial. For some reason the sign that says "we buy cars" means "quick cash here" to scumbags.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Slamm said:


> ??? What is all this talk about pepper spray?? What is someone suppose to do with that, in this situation??
> 
> If you find out who did it, premeditate something smart and take care of them, as a public service and as a personal stress releaf.
> 
> ...



Have you tried it lately? Just trying to keep the poor guy out of the slammer!


----------



## Slamm (Nov 20, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Have you tried it lately? Just trying to keep the poor guy out of the slammer!



Dumb criminals get caught. Smarter common citizens that get crapped on by losers should be smarter than the dumb criminal, provided they don't let anger control their future actions.

This vemin cased Burvol and what he owns, stole a $1000+ saw/tool that the man uses to make a living therefore actually stole a lot more fiscally, than just the saw, is wasting our precious collective time here on the AS forum, as we are now having to discuss his loser actions and his future demise. If the varmint "wins" this time he will likely strike again, and although due to distance it might not be me or you the next time, it will be someone and therefore as a public service, he should be removed from the gene pool or put into such a "bind" that it is difficult for him to spread his seed, public incarceration or punishment level at or of its current scope is not working.

Simply my opinion,

Sam


----------



## paccity (Nov 20, 2010)

i think theres a rootball with the lowlifes name on it. don't know how close a im from you but i'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 20, 2010)

paccity said:


> i think theres a rootball with the lowlifes name on it.



Precisely:

He (varmit) was simply digging for earthworms on the back side of the rootball when I finished the cut on the stump it fell over on him ...... I didn't even know he was back there ..... sorry.

Thats how it goes, it was just an accident, just like it was just an accident that he tripped and fell and ended up with Burvol's saw at his house or pawn shop of his choice.

Accidents do happen, it doesn't have to be criminal or anything, like shooting a chicken killing dog, just do it, and there is no need for sprays, lotions or potions.

Sam


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 20, 2010)

Must have known and coveted your 395, or been too much of a wimp to run back to his truck with a saw in each hand. Since I have a hard time imagining a thief who can't run 20 feet with a saw in each hand, I'll go with the theory that he really wanted that 395, unless there was no way to extract the 660 without busting a lock on the other side of the box.


----------



## schmuck.k (Nov 20, 2010)

that really sucks burvol hope you get it back


----------



## slowp (Nov 20, 2010)

Instead of threats and vendettas, I suggest that everybody keep an eye on ebay and craigslist and whatever other sites are out there. Who knows?


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 20, 2010)

*Burvol*

I hope it's no one on here that knows you.Sorry I just had to bring it up.
Ask around at the shadier places guy's like to drink.
Lawrence


----------



## ChrisF (Nov 20, 2010)

Man, that IS heartbreaking.

And all internet-tough-guy bravado aside from some of the guys here (Yeah, I know how frustrating it is and how tempting vengeance can be but c'mon), you know better than to jeopardise your family's livelihood further by potentially ending up in jail. I'd want payback too, but food on the table always comes first.

Hope stuff works out for you man, and if nothing else that your saw turns up in one piece.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like it was probably somebody who knows you, Burv. Think hard before doing anything, once you figure it out. Thieves suck.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry to here about your loss. I've had my saws and bars stolen out of my garage not once but twice. I know others guys have offered, but I have a practically new 2100 that's not doing anything. I think it will still fire. I lost my big bars, but I have a 36" Windsor for it.


----------



## paccity (Nov 20, 2010)

ChrisF said:


> Man, that IS heartbreaking.
> 
> And all internet-tough-guy bravado aside from some of the guys here (Yeah, I know how frustrating it is and how tempting vengeance can be but c'mon), you know better than to jeopardise your family's livelihood further by potentially ending up in jail. I'd want payback too, but food on the table always comes first



not that i or any one here would do any thing violent, but most think it or wish it. i wish the lowlifes would fear us more than the athorities. thats part of the prob we have in todays society. just my two cents worth...


----------



## coastalfaller (Nov 20, 2010)

Jesus, Burv, that really sucks. I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you find some resolution.


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 20, 2010)

Yo Burv, you're not like them, this #### sucks, and its not fair, bummer, ####, pissed off, but you gotta let it drop, not good for the constitution, ya know.

Red got a brand new hopped up 460 stolen out of a locked truck box at his house the other night.

ebay is where all the WV pawn shops sell their saws. Even though our crew is the ONLY crew who would lose a 63 gauge 30" bar in WV, and we found one on the pawn shop rack, it wasn't enough to get the cops to search the back for our saw body.
####ers.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 21, 2010)

Il make a long story short, I met (fought) this guy with his friends turned over in the road coming down from a bonfire this morning. All I wanted to do was help him. . He had a terrible attitude, I guess he was trying to give me one too. He pushed me down and I got up and told him to try harder. He did it again and I laughed, he kicked me and BSed some, then he wanted to be friends all of the sudden, told me that he didnt think I was from around there, really threw me, really weird. . He even gave me a bore sighting tool. . .

So he was acting all nice and I was playing along when he shows me his 460 that he got for five bucks.(stolen) man that pissed me off, I was ready to really let him have it after keeping my cool for all of the charades. People these days are low down dirty. . . .


----------



## RPM (Nov 21, 2010)

Kharma wheel Burv....Kharma wheel .... what goes around comes around and hopefully it will catch up with that piece of ####!

Wish you well!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a big believer in Karma as well. Jesse will have another hot-rod 395 in his line-up here soon enough.


----------



## GoRving (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. The type of place where it happened will give an idea of your chances. Back road? In the country, major highway?, near a big city, etc. If it happened in a rural area, or small community, your chances will be better. A "unique" saw like that may just turn-up again. I hope so.


----------



## billmartin (Nov 21, 2010)

*Ouch!*

Just saw this thread... Heart goes out to ya man. Having stuff stolen SUCKS and can make ya a bit Angry too. 

Hope you or a friend comes across it at the right time...

Best wishes 
Bill


----------



## Gologit (Nov 22, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm a big believer in Karma as well. Jesse will have another hot-rod 395 in his line-up here soon enough.


----------



## ms290 (Nov 22, 2010)

not a good thing to have happened to ya. Last year i had a very large ammount of firewood stolen from me. I dont know how much since it wasnt stacked. I think i would flip if my 066 or 441 came up missing. I do however have the contacts to find things like that here in oklahoma. some serials would be nice. maybe ill come across you saw. its a long shot but if i can help im ready and willing.


----------



## Chris1530 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry man.. That really f*#@ing Sucks..
I know how it feels had a 064 & 044 Stolen outa my basement about 6 years ago.
Hope you have better luck than me in finding it, since it is a unique saw.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 22, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm a big believer in Karma as well. Jesse will have another hot-rod 395 in his line-up here soon enough.



Jacob, your as good of a friend as you are a saw builder. I am speechless buddy. When things are rough or tight here, I always think of you guys here at AS, and what really good, genuine friends I have.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 22, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Jacob, your as good of a friend as you are a saw builder. I am speechless buddy. When things are rough or tight here, I always think of you guys here at AS, and what really good, genuine friends I have.



Don't believe it for a minute. It's not being nice...we're just trying to get on your good side so you'll show us all the secret fishing spots on the Klickitat.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 22, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Two days ago I stopped off at my favorite after-work fishing hole. I parked on the side of a small two lane highway, approximately 5 feet off of the white line. I have been doing this for years. Love it down there.
> 
> After fishing for a couple of hours I dedcided to head on out, up the trail with two nice fish and call it a day. When I got back to my truck to stick my fish in the cooler, I noticed only one bar poking out of my box. ####. I then looked up to see my Master lock had been cut off. Sure enough... I opened my box and my Jacob J. built 395 with a brand new Cannon Super Bar in 110 drivers is gone.
> 
> ...


 I could spare a fast 385 you are welcome to use if you need another saw. No strings attached, but if you smash it, just promise to send back the barnuts. Lol 
A cop caught a guy red handed stealing two Husky's out of my truck while I was sleeping in it in the Walmart parking lot. Got them both back. Then they brought the sniffer dogs out and the thief had all kinds of stuff stashed along the Yukon river.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 22, 2010)

We're just hoping for a guided fishing tour if we come visit.


----------



## teatersroad (Nov 22, 2010)

it's a sick feeling, I know. Stealing your way to make a living.

I'll keep an eye out down here, we're kinda on the 97 corridor you know. Cheers.


----------



## slowp (Nov 22, 2010)

Jacob, you da man! Huckleberry pie worthy!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Theives should be shot on sight. Hope it all turns out good for ya. Sounds like Jacob J is gonna take care of you. It's sad when some lowlife steals your work saw. Unfortunatly there a lot of them out there.


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 24, 2010)

That ####ing sucks, a working man's tools are his life.
Good luck getting her back, and it sure is nice to have friends here that would offer you their saws.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey Jesse, that sucks bad man. It does sound like the dudes know you or at least what you've got. I don't get why they wouldn't have taken everything of value unless they got scared off or something. All things get set right eventually.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 24, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Hey Jesse, that sucks bad man. It does sound like the dudes know you or at least what you've got. I don't get why they wouldn't have taken everything of value unless they got scared off or something. All things get set right eventually.



I don't either. Wierd. 

Your lures caught some Coho!!!  Thanks Bob


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll send you the 390 if you're in a bind.


----------



## wvlogger (Nov 25, 2010)

I am sorry to hear. I have had close to 2 grand in tools and chains stolen and beat the hell out of the theive. but the poilce just did not care he got away scott free. I got a MS460 if you need it


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 25, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Burvy... sounds like the cats might have know what they were lookin' for in the back of your truck. Since only one saw was taken and the lock was cut. They could have been casin' your rig for some time. Just waitin' for the right time.
> 
> I'm actually mad just typin' this out!
> 
> Gary



good point,anybody been asking unusuall questions about your stuff lately?


----------



## Burvol (Nov 25, 2010)

*Thanks Fellas*

Thank you to all. You guys are too kind to offer me your saws. Makes me know you guys are not deserving of all the ribbing and anal critiquing I do lol. Just kidding. All aside, thanks for thinking of me, boys. I will return the need if it ever shall arise and I can help.


----------



## Burvol (Nov 25, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> good point,anybody been asking unusuall questions about your stuff lately?



I kinda keep to myself. I don't go to watering holes (taverns) and I just don't have time for alot of socializing outside of the sawshop, landing, or fishing holes if I'm gonna get all my saw work done, reviewing unit maps, getting my riggin' sack ready ,ect and then chasing fish and doing all of that stuff with my gear, eggs, ect... I have a bunch of really good friends that are like family here. They either all fish for salmon and steelhead or fall timber  I am out of the "loop" in a broad sense, but I know alot of people throughout the county, and no word yet. I got everyone asking around where to buy a big saw.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 25, 2010)

the time is still right! Hell it was months before I found my stuff, and that was in a city wayyyy bigger than where your at. Well, I DID have a very good idea of who took the stuff from the beginning, but I have faith. . .

So keep at it!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a feeling it'll end up at a local pawn shop. I got a modded 460 stolen out of my pickup when I was in the bank three years ago and I started checking the pawn shops. I found it about ten days later and luckily I knew the shop owner. I spent $100 getting it back and the perp ended up in jail on a theft 3 charge.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 26, 2010)

Be tactful & clever with those crooks that call themselves pawn brokers.

I checked my local shops several times a day. The one that I was almost sure had my stuff denied having bought any "big saws" spesificly a "super 797 McCulloch". By god, they DID have my 797!! it took about 30 visits before they put my old buckingham gaffs on the shelf for sale. thats when I knew I had something. The pawn industry dosent care what they buy, so long as they can turn it over....

BTW. The pawn shop I am talking about is the oldest in the country. L opplemans in Lynchburg VA. #### THOSE DIRTY BASTARDS. . .


More good luck towards you B..


----------



## joesawer (Nov 28, 2010)

Dang that sucks. 
I hope you get it back.
I had a really strong 395 stolen right after I won the stock appearing at Big Bear Ca with it in 07.
But they also got my jack an grinder and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## teatersroad (Nov 28, 2010)

'spose you're considering a different lock up as well. I've been nicked a time or two of construction tools. One big haul took everything. Lot's of folks bolt a 'Jobox' in the back of their truck. I've use Weatherguard boxes. No guarantees, but a far sight better than nothing. Cable or chain don't amount to much either, in my experience (see 'big haul').


----------



## Burvol (Nov 28, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> 'spose you're considering a different lock up as well. I've been nicked a time or two of construction tools. One big haul took everything. Lot's of folks bolt a 'Jobox' in the back of their truck. I've use Weatherguard boxes. No guarantees, but a far sight better than nothing. Cable or chain don't amount to much either, in my experience (see 'big haul').



I am thinking a Knack or Greenlee Box with slits cut in it for my saws. These people are really gambling with their life. I would get up from the dinner table and put a bullet in these creature's head if it was at home and go back to eating my supper, and call 911 for a meat wagon. I know I sound on edge, but I am sick of what I see in this world. Pain and misery everday, hard earned living, doing the most to look at the beauty and the light, not the dark. Then these pukes roll around and watch me for who knows how long. That's what bugs me. I am a pretty accomplished hunter; I know the feeling, and I don't like it being me.


----------



## teatersroad (Nov 28, 2010)

Knack (same co. as weathergaurd) is a bit heavier construction than Greenlee. Ton's of different sizes, if you look online.

I know the anger well, but then I remember that the best thing I can do is concern myself with the kind of person I am, their reckoning will be their own.


----------



## coastalfaller (Nov 28, 2010)

Good posts both of you, Burv & Teatersroad.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 28, 2010)

Im sure you already prolly know this, but keep on the sheriffs dept azz's to keep checking that monthly pawn report they should be gettin. it should be for the whole state. I sure hope it turns up man.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 29, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I don't either. Wierd.
> 
> Your lures caught some Coho!!!  Thanks Bob



About a year and half ago we kept hearing rumors from the neighbors that two white-trash dudes where breaking into people's shops/sheds and stealing tools and stuff. I started locking the doors to the shop for the first time ever. Sure enough a few days later a door was pryed open with a screwdriver. The crazy thing was that nothing was taken. They must have been scared off by something. There were like 8 chainsaws in there and a cut-off saw at the time along with welders, guns, radial and table saws, all types of power tools. Thousands of dollars worth of stuff and nothing missing, just nuts. The next day I beefed up the locks and welded bars to put over the windows. Its a major pita carrying keys all the time now and locking up, but it has to be done. All for some worthless pieces of #### trying to steal stuff to support their habits. I hope the bastards are brought to some kind justice in your case.

I'm glad the lures worked for you man!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 12, 2010)

Jesse, does this look anything like your saw?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Husqvarna-395-Chainsaw-/150531433548?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item230c5f644c


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Dec 12, 2010)

I hate thieves Im sorry one decided they needed your saw. What experience Ive had with thieves is it was someone that knew you. Or knew your set up. We have some local thieves here that work for the sheriffs dept as informants. As soon as they are caught they let out after a few hours in jail. I had a friend that caught 3 guys in his shop. He held them there at gun point while he called the law. The sheriffs dept came out and arrested them and my friend. THey were out that night. He was held for bail under the charge of unlawful holding against will. 


While e was in jail the same thugs came back and cleaned him out. Welders, chop saws, torches and tools. Fortunatly hus brother went to the local pawn shop owned by a retired officer/ crook and bought them back for a small price. It did make me a straong beleiver i nwhat goes around comes around. One thief burnt to death in a car accident, one has stage 4 cancer and the the other one was caught out of state stealing copper where their status wasnt recognized.


I hope you recover your machinery and best wishes.


----------



## little possum (Jan 20, 2011)

Burv, any updates?


----------



## climberjones (Jan 22, 2011)

burvol said:


> i am thinking a knack or greenlee box with slits cut in it for my saws. These people are really gambling with their life. I would get up from the dinner table and put a bullet in these creature's head if it was at home and go back to eating my supper, and call 911 for a meat wagon. I know i sound on edge, but i am sick of what i see in this world. Pain and misery everday, hard earned living, doing the most to look at the beauty and the light, not the dark. Then these pukes roll around and watch me for who knows how long. That's what bugs me. I am a pretty accomplished hunter; i know the feeling, and i don't like it being me.


 hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 22, 2011)

THIS morning, a man was sitting in his car across from my shop as we left. In a business that wasn't open. In an Industrial area, in 15 degrees. Two days ago the neighbor had some things stolen, (whether they too were guilty or not) and so I called the police. Turns out he was an employee of a maintenance crew coming to do something. I suppose no harm was done, and he must not have had any warrants. 

Better safe than sorry?

PS Sorry to hear of this, Mr. Burvol.


----------

